# Picture to share with you oldtimers.



## 60x backstrap (Jan 6, 2010)

I recognize Dean Pridgen's name but that's all.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

That's cool Db...


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I recognize Mike Leiter, Dean, and Jack Cramer. I know the face, but I can't put a name with the guy on the left.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Unclegus said:


> I recognize Mike Leiter, Dean, and Jack Cramer. I know the face, but I can't put a name with the guy on the left.


Larry Wise---but you knew that, didn't you?


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

TNMAN said:


> Larry Wise---but you knew that, didn't you?


 I though it was, but not totally sure. The hat and no glasses kind of got me.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Dean told me Jack Cramer was an amazing archer. Thats a name you hardly ever hear.

All four of those guys have plenty of major wins.

Leitor just won Lancasters last year. 
DB


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Daniel Boone said:


> Dean told me Jack Cramer was an amazing archer. Thats a name you hardly ever hear.
> 
> All four of those guys have plenty of major wins.
> 
> ...


The part that used to crack me up was here was Dean, Jack Cramer and Terry Ragsdale who were a bunch of baby bulls, and then there was Mike who needed some rocks in his pockets to keep the wind from blowing him away, and he used to beat those stallions like a red headed step child.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Gale Cavillin comes to mind. Many years back, Gale fell off a cliff while hunting on Catalina Island. The fall almost killed him. However within months, Gale was back up shooting and went on to win the NFAA Outdoor Nationals that year!
Vic Leach is another great archer. He shot the same scores left handed as he could right handed, and could also shoot indoor 300's with either fingers or release with a recurve or a compound bow! I know. I saw him do it! I couldn't believe my eyes. Vic was something very special, and a pleasure to shoot with at Frontier Archery in Sacremento, California...way back in the early 1970's.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Unclegus said:


> The part that used to crack me up was here was Dean, Jack Cramer and Terry Ragsdale who were a bunch of baby bulls, and then there was Mike who needed some rocks in his pockets to keep the wind from blowing him away, and he used to beat those stallions like a red headed step child.


Dean said Mike had game and wasn't intimidated by them from an early age. One could hopefully only get better shooter with guys like that.
DB


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

I have been lucky enough to have shot with all of those great archers!! Liz and Stan Columbo were there in that same time frame and were outstanding archers!! That was a great time in archery. Then again...so is now!! I really miss shooting and just talking with Terry and Michelle! Great shooters and great people!!


----------

